# I know the world has gone a bit mad but........



## Docb (Aug 25, 2020)

Called into a large local Garden Centre on a walk yesterday afternoon only to find a big area already devoted to Christmas cards and the Christmas displays in another large area virtually complete and looking ready to open.  I'm assuming Christmas will begin on September 1st as far as they are concerned.

I don't think I will be able to cope.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 25, 2020)

I agree @Anitram about how is Christmas  going to work this year? I’ve already stated fretting about it, I’m very tempted to tell the family it’ll just be me and Mr Eggy this year. I think Christmas is stressful as it is without throwing a pandemic in the mix! This year so far we have missed both our 60ths, Ruby Wedding anniversary and daughter’s wedding. Christmas comes every year, all the others ( apart from wedding which will, touchwood, happen next April) will never happen again.
And it’s DEFINITELY far too early to have Christmas stuff in the shops! I haven’t seen anything yet, that’s possibly because I still haven’t  been in many shops!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 25, 2020)

Commercialisation full steam ahead, same every year. Big retailers have Christmas stock in warehouse in July ready to go, whats bet adverts will be shown in Sept, slow trickle then avalanche of same old same old.

Might be mistaken but as kid only recall adverts in Dec, shops stocking goods as late as end of Nov, was exciting time now just dragged on & on for months. 

Determined to enjoy it same as other years, plenty to eat & drink.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 25, 2020)

I am not a Christmas fan at anytime.


----------



## Grldtnr (Aug 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I am not a Christmas fan at anytime.


Bah! Humbug! Nor me either!


----------



## atoll (Aug 25, 2020)

we started stockpiling non perishables already for a no deal brexit with,january shortages,rationing and massive price rises,probably not a bad idea to do your Xmas shopping now whilst infection rates are low.and assuming there will be lockdowns starting about 6 weeks after schools go back


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 25, 2020)

I love Christmas! I've had one or two charity mailings featuring Christmas cards, but not proper Christmas catalogues yet though.

I guess it'll just be Mr Marten, the cat and me this year, and normally we have a restful Christmas Day after a busy and very late Midnight Mass at church, although who knows yet what might happen with that... 

All the grownup kids usually come round before Christmas to exchange gifts so we'll do that again if we can, and my granddaughter will be 18 months old at Christmas so I'm looking for prezzies for her! And my son and his fiancee are in the middle of buying a flat, so it would be great if they could spend Christmas in their own place


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 25, 2020)

I tend to ignore Christmas as well except for the cards and people are already asking me what am I doing for my handmade card collection?  Stock answer is wait and see which translates to haven't a clue


----------



## Ditto (Aug 25, 2020)

I luvs it too but it's a bit early, they should wait and put everything out just into September. August is still holiday month.  

I'm paring down for this Christmas as I've over-reached myself and have to pull my horns in. I shall go where I'm invited and let them all do it. I'll just be a freeloader and enjoy the ambience. A Park token in all the nippers Christmas cards and that's me done. Our family is just one big bubble and it's all far too relaxed around here. 

I did see one facebook post that made me laugh "It's August, can I put my tree up?" People are just fed-up with the doom and gloom.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 25, 2020)

eggyg said:


> how is Christmas going to work this year? I’ve already stated fretting about it, I’m very tempted to tell the family it’ll just be me and Mr Eggy this year.


Go for it. I was tempted to say they can't argue against you keeping to yourself this year.


atoll said:


> probably not a bad idea to do your Xmas shopping now


Best time used to be around 28 December to 10 January, when they had all the left over Christmas stock, and it got reduced. Used to be able to pick up loads of Christmas pudding at reduced price.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 25, 2020)

I've got September to worry about, as it's my mums birthday.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 26, 2020)

It's my son's 43rd tomorrow, it'll be just me and him as I've made him lock-down since the beginning. His health is dire. I've tried to wear a mask when I visit, last week was my first proper visit since the start, I couldn't keep it on, couldn't breathe and it was so hot. Phew. We just distanced. Your Mum will understand won't she?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 1, 2020)

Don't think there is much to celebrate this year! The awful deaths that are still happening certainly dosn't do much for the Christmas spirit. I think it will be an extremely diffucult time for everyone. Cannot see how it can work in the middle of a pandemic. A socially distanced Father Christmas will be a puzzling thing for the children.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 21, 2020)

I suspect there may well be a push, from both retailers and many members of the public to go ‘full on’ Christmas earlier this year to provide some relief. 

The recent ‘rule of 6‘ already seems to be on the way out, so it will be interesting to see where we are come mid-December, but I suspect it will be quite different this year.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 21, 2020)

In the news today there was something about a run on Turkeys.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 21, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> In the news today there was something about a run on Turkeys.


That was on Sky News last night, I will do without a Turkey.
I saw a Photo on  Facebook were a friend of mine took picture of empty loo roll shelves in Tesco today, someone said it was the same in their's yesterday, along with pasta.


----------



## Grldtnr (Sep 22, 2020)

grovesy said:


> That was on Sky News last night, I will do without a Turkey.
> I saw a Photo on  Facebook were a friend of mine took picture of empty loo roll shelves in Tesco today, someone said it was the same in their's yesterday, along with pasta.


Don't these morons learn? Hope we don't get another run of senseless panic buying,


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 23, 2020)

If all you folks are despairing of getting loo rolls, do what I do. Get ‘em from Amazon Prime. 4 nine packs of Andrex next day delivery. I’ve no idea what the supermarkets are like, because I can’t get to any. That’s not panic buying, by the way, it’s routine.

Even if you haven’t got Prime, it’s only a couple of days wait.

 And pasta? Make your own.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 23, 2020)

I have found through this you have to be careful with Amazon pricing.


----------



## atoll (Sep 23, 2020)

i would argue that bulk buying reduces the need for regular trips to the supermarket and that in turn reduces the risk of transmission from crowded spaces .

maybe trips to the supermarket should be rationed,rather than the quantities of items,that currently are easily replenished and reduce non essential travel .
another benefit apart from reduced covid spread is reduced emissions and traffic congestion if people shopped less often in greater quantity


----------



## gail1 (Sep 27, 2020)

they have the xmas films on freeview


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2020)

A lot of people on weekly or fortnightly benefits or even in work and weekly paid, can't afford to shop in bulk, full stop.  

We buy giant packs of loo rolls and kitchen rolls and jars of coffee when they are on offer.  We also buy eg packs of 6 or 8 pork chops then freeze them in twos at home, large things of mince - but we still need milk, bread and fruit/veg/salad every week.

I'd love it if there were shops within reasonable distance we could walk to. but there aren't.  We could go on the bus free but that doesn't help us trying to not go anywhere we don't have to, where there are other random people.

Shedloads of times since moving here 20+ years ago I've tried to find a farm shop, any farm shop selling fresh produce on a regular basis.  With open farming countryside within 2-3 miles you'd think it would be easy wouldn't you?  Haven't found one yet.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 29, 2020)

I for one absolutely love Christmas and can’t have Christmas things in the shops early enough for me. I’m might not buy anything but definitely have a good look. I start buying presents in September when I see something good and take note of the crackers everywhere so I can choose my favourite when I’m ready. We have booked to go out again Christmas Day though of course not sure if this will happen. I hope this year people will make the most of Christmas as it has been a rubbish year for everyone and terrible for some.
On a separate note my friend was talking to a friend of his who is a turkey farmer who is panicking as he has bred big turkeys and fears that they will not be needed as many families will not be allowed to get together for Christmas- difficulties all around.


----------

